# 13 Coton do Tulear in Wa. rescue



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I found these little guys online and had to share their story..all males between 2-4 years of age and puppy mill surivors found in horrible condition. They are being fostered in the Eastern and Western areas of Wa. state and the rescue would like them to go to homes with dogs of the similar breed so that they have a buddy to learn from and they are asking for adopters with no kids under the ages of 12 years (bummer for me) 
Here's a link to their page 
http://www.furbabyrescue.com/Coton.html


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I saw these guys the other day. Don't they look sad? Eva, I bet if you called and explained your experience with fostering, your daughter caring for the foster kittens, etc. they might make an exception for you. Can't hurt to try!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought about it but I'm not sure if my little guy (Aiden) would do well with a really submissive dog..he's a rough and tumble kind of a boy, is loud at times and moves really quickly while playing...not the best thing when you're trying to get a dog adjusted to a new home after being in a cage for years. 
My fosters have done fine with him because he obeys the rules that I set for him and they are only here a short while. 
It's still a lot of work to stay on top of Aiden's behavior and make sure that he doesn't push them too far or play too rough.
He's a good boy, he just has some issues that can make fostering a challenge at times. :wink:
Puppy mill dogs tend to need more time and energy and a longer adjustment period...I don't know if I'm up for that kind of work right now..between court stuff, counceling and emotional support for everyone, the new school year starting soon and a new job I have a lot on my plate..a high needs dog might get lost in the shuffle..


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

You're right. That's probably not fair to Aiden or a high need puppy mill dog (to say nothing of you!).


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's so sad. Glad they were rescued. I was surprised to see a black Coton. I thought Coton's were white with some dark markings on their ears.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am glad they are rescued. I didn't know there were black Coton's.... Ernie sure is cute. I would take him and seabiscuit.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So terribly sad, but the dogs seem to be doing so well in rescue. I keep telling DH I want a big farm so we can take all the rescue dogs!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You and me both, Ann!! I was just at a shelter today and there were so many Bichon types, it was sad. They are so popular and not enough people think twice about getting them in pet stores so the mills keep working at churning them out! :frusty: 

These Cotons are adorable and it's inspiring to read how well some of them have been adapting.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

wow...just read through all them and it breaks my heart to see those sad faces...hope they find homes soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gee thanks Eva. Just what I needed. I cried through the whole thing, but couldn't stop reading about the little ones and their plight. I wish I had the wherewithal to take them all in and make their worlds right.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*See the feet*

Puppy mill dogs often have splayed toes due to standing all the time on metal wired crates. It just makes me insane with anger. Some day there will no longer be these horrid places...

Thank goodness for their rescue.


----------

